# Adjusting the trunk open force



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Patman said:


> I just added a spoiler to my car and now when I open using the FOB it barely opens. Is there a way to adjust the force using the 2 bars in the trunk? The only one I see could move would be one from the a securing clip. I can live with it, sometimes I can't tell if it is open or not. :question:


 The trunk release was only made to either have no spoiler, or just the lip from the rs/eco.

If you put an aftermarket spoiler on, it sounds like it's just too heavy for the trunk. I'm not sure you can adjust the amount of force it uses to release the latch, sorry bud


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^^that or if there are bumper stops (not sure havent checked for em) then loosen them up to force up the trunk lid a little when "popping it open with the key fob"


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Other GM cars that had a torsion bar system had adjustment notches. If you do adjust it, be careful as they are under much torsion. They can easily injure you if they aren't respected.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Other GM cars that had a torsion bar system had adjustment notches. If you do adjust it, be careful as they are under much torsion. They can easily injure you if they aren't respected.


Mine has 2 torsion bars but they are both being held in place by a vertical clip. Would removing and or both from the clip change the force? They seem like they are just there with no tension applied to them not like the old torsion bar system you are talking about. I wil probably just live with it as I cannot take off the spoiler since there were hold drilled to put it on and it is not all that bad.


----------



## CruzeMax (Nov 16, 2011)

here are my suggestions:

1. remove the spoiler.... if it is so large that it affects your trunk opening, it is probably very ugly, and your cruze will never go fast enough for it to provide any function anyway

2. go to a junk yard and look for hood or hatch struts from other cars, or buy an aftermarket hood strut kit and install it in your trunk.

3. live with it. lift the trunk manually.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Ouuuuu. The strut idea is nice. I have the standard lip spoiler on mine and id like it to pop open all the way (only time I don't like that is on a rainy day... All the water from behind the tail lights drips into the trunk if you don't let it drain before fully opening. )


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

In reply to CruzeMax, I have an aftermarket standard lip spoiler on mine and id like it to pop open all the way but the trunk never did open all the way when I hit the fob. When I open under the trunk I am opening manually anyway. I can't and don't want to remove it. There were holes drilled to mount it. What I was worried about is not a valid point by a warning on the dash that tells you the trunk is open. It is not a big deal. I have no complaints with it after about the first day or so. I remember when they made torsion bars that changed the way the trunk opened. I was looking to find out if those are true with the Cruze. I guess not. No problem. Amen.


----------



## BJ Cruze2012 (Nov 10, 2011)

There are a couple of "bump stops", that can be adjusted, but they will only pop the trunk. Torsion bars are not adjustable, unless you are able to fabricate a new lock in for them that would lift them up an inch or so. You might be able to place some sort of block between the bar, and the little lock latch that holds it, and then use a large zip strip to lock it in so it won't pop off.........


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

here's something you guys wanna try.  


Chevrolet Cruze Kofferraumdeckel - YouTube


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Interesting! Where do you get a bungee cord that long? Thx for the tip





phantom said:


> here's something you guys wanna try.
> 
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze Kofferraumdeckel - YouTube


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Patman said:


> Interesting! Where do you get a bungee cord that long? Thx for the tip


Am not actually sure where you can get those back there in the US. 
However, over here in the Philippines, we can buy them at our local Ace Hardware.  




cheers! 
phantom


********************** 
update : 

I just checked online, and Lowe's sells bungee cords.  

Bungee Cords at Lowe's


HTH
phantom


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

I did something like that for mine, but I routed mine the other way (hard to describe); however, that frays the bungee cord. This one appears to work better as it fixes the point on the bar so it doesn't fray, although you need to find a way to fix it.

I've ordered a few adjustable springs from China's Taobao.com to see if they'll provide a more robust solution.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

phantom said:


> here's something you guys wanna try.
> 
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze Kofferraumdeckel - YouTube


Looks like a regular bungee strap. Definitely gonna try this!!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

,i hate having it pop open,i was in work one day and i hit the button on the key fob and my car was 20ft away and it opend to my trunk and i walked out on my lunch to find a theif stealing my subs stole my jacket and backpack for school,and after that experince i dont want mine springing open with joy now so alil dynamat held her down


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

It's a blessing and a curse that the remote range is so far. I had the same thing happen to me. Luckily nothing got stolen though.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

phantom said:


> here's something you guys wanna try.
> 
> 
> Chevrolet Cruze Kofferraumdeckel - YouTube


Tried this yesterday and it was a complete fail. I got a 32" bungee from the local hardware store, hooked it up the way shown and there wasn't enough power to it. Tried changing the anchor points to have it stretch a little tighter to the point where it was too tight and still no lift all the way. 

So then I switched it for a 24" bungee, the next size down that I could find. It was too short . Needless to say I'm a little bummed out. Maybe I should try 2 32" bungees?


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

You could make a few knots in the middle of the bungee rope to shorten the length.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Tried this yesterday and it was a complete fail. I got a 32" bungee from the local hardware store, hooked it up the way shown and there wasn't enough power to it.


Did you use zip ties like in the video. I didn't notice them at first.i had to watch again to realize It.



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Changes the leverage point









Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

perlionex said:


> You could make a few knots in the middle of the bungee rope to shorten the length.


Gotta go get another 32" and try this. 



> Did you use zip ties like in the video. I didn't notice them at first.i had to watch again to realize It


Yeah I noticed those after too. I don't know if they'd make much difference. 


I wanna give it a try with some hard springs in the same anchor points. Question is where do I get some springs?!?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hardware store lol

I use to work at Home Depot 
they have springs in the hardware department

Sent from iPhone 4


----------

